# Aquirium Brooder Top from Avitech



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone used this before? 

http://www.avitec.com/ShoppingCart.asp

Also not sure but does anyone have a coupon I could use  Husband may not kill me to much if I get it on sale LOL! 

BTW I've used the fish tank with reptile heating pad and heat lamp 40W.. and it's way to hard to keep tempertures up...and Humidity... only way I see is this route... 

I have a Egg Incubator I was just thinking this would be better 

Advice?
Thanks,
April


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.avitec.com/Aquarium-Top-Brooders-s/17.htm

The shopping cart is empty when other click the link so there is the link to the product I think you;re looking at.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old are the babies gonna be when you pull them? If fully feathered when you pull them you don't need supplemental heat.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have one and I love it. If you live in cooler climates or with an ac or swamp cooler going it's a lifesaver. I use mine unplugged when they are in pin feather stage and it keeps them warm enough even with the swamp cooler going. I put my aquarium on top of a piece of Styrofoam, this helps keep the heat in from the bottom if you're going to put it on a glass table or whatnot.


----------

